# Bruised/broken ribs



## K9er (Oct 8, 2007)

I took a good fall about two weeks ago (don't worry, the bike is fine), but I hit my side and thought I had broken a couple of ribs. The x-rays did not show any factures although the Dr. mentioned that it was possible I had a horizontal break that wasn't showing up. 

Anyway, not used to being laid up and was wondering if anyone else has had experience with the recovery time for this type of injury. 

I did feel somewhat better after a week and thought I would do some light yard work...BIG MISTAKE, so that may have contributed to my length of recovery...(The lawn looks good though!!)

Any input or advice would be helpful. Thanks.

(btw, I do have some body armor on order....)


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

K9er said:


> I took a good fall about two weeks ago (don't worry, the bike is fine), but I hit my side and thought I had broken a couple of ribs. The x-rays did not show any factures although the Dr. mentioned that it was possible I had a horizontal break that wasn't showing up.
> 
> Anyway, not used to being laid up and was wondering if anyone else has had experience with the recovery time for this type of injury.
> 
> ...


Sniff some pepper once a day, when it doesn't hurt to sneeze you can go for a ride...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

It takes about 6 weeks for them to totally heal.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've had bruised (maybe dislocated/broken- never had an x-ray) ribs twice since I first got my MTB back in April, and they're soooooo slow-healing. Both times, I've been able to ride my road bike a few days later, but have had to lay off the MTB for a little longer until I can use my upper body a little more.


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Going through a similiar situation right now. I crashed and landed on my handle bars. Went to the ER, had xrays and CT. No breaks. The doctors were thinking I would probably need to go into surgery. The way I was bruised they thought for sure I had lacerated some internal organ. But not even a break; they were very surprised.

It was about 1 week before I could move without extreme pain. I tried riding a couple of days afterward but it was too painful. At 2 weeks I could ride, but still had pain when I sneezed, coughed, took deep breaths, etc. I'm going on week 4 and today was the first day it didn't hurt to sit up in bed. Still not ready to do sit ups, but I can stretch and move around without pain. I've heard up to 6 weeks before full recovery.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

SSurlygirl said:


> Going through a similiar situation right now. I crashed and landed on my handle bars. Went to the ER, had xrays and CT. No breaks. The doctors were thinking I would probably need to go into surgery. The way I was bruised they thought for sure I had lacerated some internal organ. But not even a break; they were very surprised.
> 
> It was about 1 week before I could move without extreme pain. I tried riding a couple of days afterward but it was too painful. At 2 weeks I could ride, but still had pain when I sneezed, coughed, took deep breaths, etc. I'm going on week 4 and today was the first day it didn't hurt to sit up in bed. Still not ready to do sit ups, but I can stretch and move around without pain. I've heard up to 6 weeks before full recovery.


Pretty much the same with me, except going to the dr. right away, i went to the liquor store on the way home. 
Got some Jack Daniels, and when I sobered up, then I went to the dr.
3 cracked ones.
This is week 5, and I feel much better, but still very painful. I did'nt sleep for 2 weeks, no sh!t !!
My doc said to stay off the bike 4 to 6 weeks.
I do D/H mostly, tried a cardio ride Saturday ( on my 5.5), and was really glad it was'nt D/H.
I thank God I did'nt have a cold....
It does get better, but not at first.
What does'nt kill you makes you stronger !
RTW.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I managed to crack one when I had bronchitis. I was on the couch and exhausted from that for a week +. I had to take it slow on the bike but for me that didn't hurt as much as trying to lay down to sleep. It probably depends on where you break it. I would do okay till my heart rate got really high and then it would stop me for a few weeks. It was still sore after that but nothing I couldn't ride though. 
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## carierides (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry to hear about your misfortune, get well soon


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

My cracked rib (also xray negative) took about a month to feel better It was a hard month, I couldn't laugh, sneeze or have sex without major pain.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

*(Un)broken ribs*

The friday before labor day I came off my bike and took a handlebar to the sternum. I finished the ride, but it hurt a lot. The really weird thing was that my sturnum didn't hurt as much as the ribs under my left boob and around the side. A few days later I rode again and it was pretty sore but didn't hurt any worse when I was breathing hard. Sleeping and sitting still hurt more than anything and I had to log roll out of bed. I could lift but not push or pull. Since I could breath hard and still ride and it really didn't hurt anymore than any other time I decided to keep my plans to go riding in Maryland that next weekend and had a great time. Adrenaline and sex does a lot for pain ;o)

Monday though, I still hurt as bad as ever so I went to the MDs to make my mom happy. They took x-rays and nothing broken. They put me on celebrex which made me puke my brains out (let me tell you how fun that was with (un)broken ribs) so I just took the vicoden at night and now we are on week 3 and I am almost pain free.


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

There always has to be a horror story, so I'll give you mine. I broke two ribs (one displaced) in the beginning of April. I was snowboarding in the trees, slid out, and wrapped my body around a tree. God, that hurt.

Anyway, long story short, they wouldn't heal. One month... absolutely no healing detected on the X-rays. Two months... nothing. I started seeing a specialist... Work restrictions, activity restrictions, Vicodin, etc. I even got tested for osteoporosis.

Anytime I would exercise (and breath hard) I'd run into problems. Yard work seemed to feel ok at the time, but the next day I was paralyzed on the couch again. Oh Lord, don't even get me started on the days I tried to swim and run. 

I'm now at the six month mark. I can bike at will, but will still get sore with big, rough mountain bike rides. I'm getting ready to try and run again, but still waiting on the swimming. I'm lifting weights to try to harden the area after months of no use. My core is a puddle of jello. 

I can finally say I'm nearly there, about 95%.

For the comments about getting hit in the sternum and having that weird pain under your boob, I know what you mean. The best I could say is that you have cartilage between the bone of your ribs and your sternum. It is likely you damaged that in some way (I did as well with my injury). Somedays, that cartilage hurt more than the fracture.

Now that you have heard the horror story, take heart. Most rib fractures do heal just fine. My advice is to not do too much too soon. Wait, wait, wait. Waiting one extra week to ride will do you more good than riding anyway and prolonging the healing. My big problem is that I COULD do things, and deal with the pain. That strategy just slowed things down.

One other thing. I'm actually a physical therapist. All I kept hearing from both patients and co-workers is "you should know better" and "you should know how to fix yourself". It just doesn't work that way.

Cheers!

Marcia


----------



## K9er (Oct 8, 2007)

*Back in the saddle...*

Well it took 3 weeks and 1 day before I was able to ride. Considering some of the replies I got, I feel pretty lucky to be healed so soon. It was great to get back out on the trails again, but I must admit I was a bit cautious to say the least.

Thanks to everyone who responded, it really helped me out to get your input as what I 
should expect.

Of course, now that I am feeling better it's raining so I can't even ride!!! Just my luck....


----------

